# Apartment to rent.



## bellyboy29 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi there, I'm looking at having a break away. I plan to rent until April next year.
Does anyone have an apartment to rent me, It needs to be near an airport, So travel is easy. Maybe some night life local?
Money, Whats the going rate?
Can anyone suggest anything, 
Regards.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

bellyboy29 said:


> Hi there, I'm looking at having a break away. I plan to rent until April next year.
> Does anyone have an apartment to rent me, It needs to be near an airport, So travel is easy. Maybe some night life local?
> Money, Whats the going rate?
> Can anyone suggest anything,
> Regards.


Come on feller, help us out a bit here ! - Coastal / Inland ? ; Location ? ; How Many Beds ? ; What Facilties do you need ?


----------

